# The Animal Crossing stage in the new Smash Bros will be based on City Folk



## Jeremy (Jul 31, 2013)

Here is the stage:







What do you think?  I'd say slightly boring, but probably more interesting than Brawl's.


----------



## Niya (Jul 31, 2013)

It is a little bland...but I agree, it's better than the other one. They should add the NPCs from the building walking around in the background!


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 31, 2013)

It's better than nothing! Main Street would have been WAY BETTER IMO.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 31, 2013)

Never played Brawl, so I can't say if this is better than Brawl's Animal Crossing stage, but I would preferred they did what they did with the Mario Sunshine stage, but set it in a random town and fight on the rooftops of villagers houses and town buildings.


----------



## Lunarbug (Aug 3, 2013)

It looks ok, I guess.  One can hope that they'll be some interactive elements during fights that'll make it more interesting.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 4, 2013)

Agreed. I hope there's something interactive about it.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Aug 5, 2013)

This one will only be on the Wii U version of the game. I imagine that if the 3DS version has an Animal Crossing stage it'll be based on New Leaf. I don't see why there won't be, it's one of the most popular games of the year already.


----------



## MadCake (Aug 5, 2013)

It does look more detailed, Albeit I have no idea if it'll use the Wii U or 3DS Clock as a compatible system to the stage like they did in Smashville stage on Brawl.


----------



## twinkinator (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks good, but it would be nice if it had more interaction than the Brawl stage.


----------

